# hello



## jgreichunos (Sep 15, 2008)

hello everyone,
My name is Julie Greichunos and I am the Director of Programming at Valley Family Church in Michigan. I am excited about this site as we use alot of different equipment/lights as we have a full stage production every weekend. I have found the discussions helpful and I look forward to future discussions.
Julie


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 15, 2008)

WELCOME to a fellow Michigander (or are we Michiganinas????) Be sure to try out the search function. There is a lot of great info buried in there to be rediscovered and put to use. Don't be afraid to post questions you cannot find answeres to. There are a lot of great people around to help.

~Dave


----------



## seanandkate (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey there Julie! While I'm not a Michigander, I grew up in Windsor Ontario and did an MFA at Wayne State, so that's about as close as a Canuk can get. Welcome aboard!

Cheers!
Sean


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth there are a couple of other new Church tech folks recently. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome, Julie. Be sure to join the CB Social Group: ControlBooth - HOW (Houses of Worship) Technicians. Is your church like those in Texas that have a HogIII and fifty Vari*Lites?


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 15, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> - Is your church like those in Texas that have a HogIII and fifty Vari*Lites?



Wow, I really have to start going to church. I guess it is true what they say, everything IS bigger in Texas. 

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 15, 2008)

DaveySimps said:


> Wow, I really have to start going to church.


Yes, you do. See this post: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/off-topic/1431-what-lightboard-do-you-use-5.html#post56036, [CB-Supporters ONLY. Excepted below for everyone else.] (Pete lives in Sacramento, CA). Where else can a 13-year-old run a Martin Maxxyz?



PadawanGeek said:


> Main Auditorium at Church: Martin Maxxyz
> Youth place at church: Elation DMX Operator Pro
> Elementary school: EDI Minstrel Lite
> 
> The Elation is great for everything on a smaller scale, and the Martin I just love.


----------

